# Vibrating Cockatiel??



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

I've had my little boy for 5 days and he seems to be fairly comfortable around me and has flown to me several times. Tonight when I "picked" him up, he climbed on to my offered finger, he sat there for a few minutes then started vibrating. 

He has since climbed up to my shoulder and is doing all sorts of other things to suggest that he's perfectly comfortable like fluffing, preening, whistling, talking, yawning, ect. 

The only thing I've been able to find out about is shaking, but he wasn't quite shaking; he was vibrating. He shook a little the first few days and it wasn't like this. 

Any idea what it could mean??


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's normal. Some do it out of fear or stress, others just do it randomly.


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

My lil girls shakes all the time even tho weve had her for almost 2 months so yeah its pretty normal


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

Mkay thanks!


----------

